# Survival Doll for children



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I came across this years ago. I think it would be a good thing to have in preps for children who are upset and could be calmed and supplied by it. It could also be a way to hide preps, in your home, or even in you car.

I am wondering about making some teddy bears with a zipper in the back to conceal preps.

I have copied and pasted the text and some of the photos.

http://stuffyoucanthave.blogspot.com/2011/06/survival-doll.html



> when all else fails
> 
> Whether earthquake, tornado, terrorist attack, the rapture, or an alien invasion from outer space, you have only to grab your survival doll and run.
> Concealed within this innocent-looking, seemingly worthless doll is everything you will need to survive just about anything that could possibly happen.
> ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

What I liked was the petticoat survival manual idea.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I also like pillows with stashes of goods in them. But I know I have one project in mind so that Ryan's quilt has pockets in the bottom patches that can hide things - like rice. This is also a really good idea and can by modified into another stuffed toy like a bear or dinosaur for a boy. Very very cool.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish the doll had a slightly more positive expression on her face


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I wish the doll had a slightly more positive expression on her face


Well if I had all that stuff jammed inside of me I'd bet I would have the same expression as the doll.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> I wish the doll had a slightly more positive expression on her face


I totally agree.

I have patterns and have considered that there are many possibilities for making a survival doll or survival teddy bear. Raggedy Ann and Andy could be made with rice instead of stuffing.

I do have a couple concerns about using potential food for stuffing: 1. cleanliness and 2. if it became necessary to eat, the affect on the child.

My mother made pajama bags for all her nieces and nephews one year for Christmas (1950s). They were of a Humpty Dumpty that she found a pattern for and I have found recently. I also agree that a pillow could be adapted. I have two travel sized pillows that I like to keep in my car for road trips. I think any of these could be adapted to have preps. Anything that is a toy for a child could be an extra comfort in a tough time along with some band aids, chewing gum, a flashlight, etc.


----------

